

How To Get What You Want - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/leadership/2008/04/29/raise-downturn-interview-lead-careers-cx_tw_0429bizbasics_slide_2.html?thisSpeed=15000

======
bigtoga
I hate crap like this. This kinda format works great for the "I love PC
World!" crowd but I don't think it'll pass here.

~~~
ideas101
Picture speaks 1000 words - for the readers who dont like it can click on
"Read the full story" link on the same webpage - for example for this article
you may click the link and goto:

[http://www.forbes.com/2008/04/29/raise-downturn-interview-
le...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/04/29/raise-downturn-interview-lead-careers-
cx_tw_0429bizbasics.html)

